
Tableau's Covid-19 Data Hub provides trustworthy data visualizations - the__engineer
https://public.tableau.com/en-us/s/covid-19-viz-gallery
======
the__engineer
Tableau is working hard to promote their COVID-19 Data Hub to the world.
There's good reason too -- There are many misinformed, incorrect, or
inaccurate displays of COVID-19 data being presented to the world. Tableau is
committed to providing both clean, accurate, trustworthy data sets which any
individual can use to produce visualizations. Tableau also carefully reviews
all visualizations prior to adding them to the data hub.

See [https://www.tableau.com/covid-19-coronavirus-data-
resources](https://www.tableau.com/covid-19-coronavirus-data-resources) for
full information!

